# Suche Diablo 3 Gästepass



## Paagos (18. Juni 2012)

Hallo, ich suche jemanden der mir einen Diablo 3 gästepass geben würde, also falls noch jemand einen pass übrig haben sollte kann er ihn mir gerne per pn schicken. 

Mfg, Paagos


----------

